
Léon Bottou at ICLR: AI Techniques to Determine Causality - tylerg
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613502/deep-learning-could-reveal-why-the-world-works-the-way-it-does/
======
grahac
Curious to get the thoughts of the community here. Is this something
significant or are we still a long ways off?

Also even if this works, it seems like it would only detect a fraction of the
causal relationships?

